# dolce ate half a crayon



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i know crayolas are non toxic but still . grrr he stole it n was soo into the crayon.. should i be overly worried.?


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I would call the vet and see what he/she thinks.


----------



## kobi (Oct 31, 2009)

Kobi likes to eat my kids crayons... No problems so far.

Just be prepared for colorful poop!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh dear! Just call your Vet to be sure.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

We all think our fluffs poop chocolate but I guess Dolce will be pooping rainbows :smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

uniquelovdolce said:


> i know crayolas are non toxic but still . grrr he stole it n was soo into the crayon.. should i be overly worried.?


I know of kids that ate them and they were fine...what color did he eat? It may be pretty cute! Oh Dolce you little cutie pie angel, LOL.:innocent:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

No need to worry. Crayons are non-toxic. Mine ate a whole crayon a while back with the paper on and no ill effects.
If you call the crayola company, they will tell you the same thing.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

llf060787 said:


> We all think our fluffs poop chocolate but I guess Dolce will be pooping rainbows :smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:


 
:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

Rocky's Mom said:


> I know of kids that ate them and they were fine...what color did he eat? It may be pretty cute! Oh Dolce you little cutie pie angel, LOL.:innocent:


he ate a blue one lol


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

On no. Blue poo:blink: :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

if he scoots afterwards he could create a lovely masterpiece!
(like the elephants that draw)


I should add, that I'm glad he is OK. It can be a worry at first when they eat unusual things.


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

Maglily said:


> if he scoots afterwards he could create a lovely masterpiece!
> (like the elephants that draw)




:chili::HistericalSmiley:


----------

